# Can Fur Grow Back A Different Color?



## Paws917 (Sep 12, 2009)

Around Halloween, my 9 year old Golden Emmie suffered an ACL injury. She didn't have surgery, but she was off the leg for several weeks. During that time, in addition to the painkillers she was receiving, I began massaging her knee gently with oil followed by a light heating pad. She really seemed to enjoy that and would always take a nice long nap afterward. Well, I started noticing her licking the oil residue off later (I used coconut and olive oil -- nothing that would hurt her) and then even after I stopped, she seemed to be fixated on that area. She licked it down to the pink skin. It's kind of in the fold where her back leg meets her belly. The fur has grown back, but tonight we noticed that it is dark red. I examined the area and the skin underneath is pink. It just seems like the fur is dark red. I did find a sore in the area that she apparently has been licking and I put some polysporin on it and the E collar. I'm going to call the vet in the morning and see if I can bring her in. She is walking fine. I mean she limps some because of the ACL injury, but she puts weight on the leg. Her appetite is fine and she plays as usual. DH is convinced she's bleeding internally (this whole ACL thing shook him up badly because she is his baby), but I don't think so. It just seems like the fur is a different color. It's almost the same rusty color as the fur that covers her private area. I was wondering if it's possible for fur to grow back a different color. I know I'm going to be up all night looking at it and searching the Internet!

Thanks!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

the red color could be from the licking - Maybe that's why her pipi area is also red, because she licks there, too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good to hear that the eating and activity level are normal. That is always a good sign. Kind of a shot in the dark here but my first guess on the color issue would be that the outer (guard hairs) are returning before the undercoat. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It's very common for the fur in an area that is frequently licked to turn a reddish color. This is easily seen on dogs whose allergies make them lick their feet, and the fur there turns a reddish color. I assume it is the saliva that turns the fur that color.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would agree that the discoloration is from licking. Saliva contains an enzyme that will cause light hair to become a brownish red.

Hair can grow in a different color where it has been shaved, but it would be most likely be lighter, or even white.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

It's definitely from the licking. That's one way I know when allergies have kicked in on my male, Logan. I notice the fur on his feet starting to turn that dark red, it means he has been licking them during the day when I am not around to notice. Once they stop licking, the red will fade.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Having gone through 3 shaved dog surgeries, all goldens by the time the hair had all grown back (took FOREVER on one, the other grew back fast) the color was normal. I was more worried about it NOT growing back or growing back like a bristle brush. 

The only time I have noticed hair grow back white is where a scar is but only on my horses I have never seen that on my dogs. 

Here are post surgery (shaved) and post recovery pics of Teddi. Both showing her right side. 

Ann


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

copper had an irritated area on his underside near his hindleg/hip joint this summer.
The constant licking did cause that area to turn red - skin and hair. Once he got over the obsession and left it alone it returned to the earlier color.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paws917*

PAWS917

Did you ever take Emmie to the second vet re: her torn ACL 
Please read my thread's on my 11 year old Golden Ret. Smooch and her TPLO Surgery which was successful.
Now she pulled some muscles in crook of her leg going up to the hip in the right hind leg-say leg that had TPLO surgery.
Emmie needs for sure to see a SECOND VET and get xrays and have them manipulate her leg, so they can help. Nine years old is young!!

Here are my threads

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=72501&page=8&highlight=torn

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=53475&highlight=SMOOCH&page=5


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

As said earlier, I've seen it on horses. My chestnut horse scraped himself in the pasture and the hair grew back black for some reason. With horses, I've always (since then) put vitamin e oil on bald patches to prevent different colour hair growing in. Definitely seems to work on my horse.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Einstein got a massive hot spot on his chest once where he can't lick it and now his coat where the hot spot was is a reddish colour.


----------

